# json aktivieren!?



## Marky-1 (17. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Anwendung auf meinem V-Server installiert, welche derzeit noch nicht optimal läuft (Darstellung). Jetzt habe ich festgestellt, dass "JSON" auf dem Server nciht aktiviert ist, welches aber von dieser Anwendung gefordert wird.
Habe in div. Foren gelesen, dass JSON standardmäßig bei PHP5 mitgeliefert wird und nicht extra kompiliert werden muss. Im Extensions-Verzeichnis von PHP habe ich festgestellt, dass keine "json.ini" existiert. Bedeutet das, dass JSON doch nicht in meiner PHP-Installation enthalten ist?
Wenn nein, wie aktiviere ich JSON auf einem SUSE 10.3 Server mit Plesk 8.4?

Für Eure Hilfe bedanke ich mich schon im voraus.
Gruß
Marky-1


----------



## Gumbo (17. April 2009)

JSON ist nur ein textbasiertes Datenformat. Und PHP hat deswegen nur Funktionen, die dieses Format in eigene Datenstrukturen und -typen umwandeln kann und umgekehrt.
Wenn du PHP 5.2.0 und später verwendest, sollten die JSON-Funktionen bereits enthalten sein. Anderenfalls kannst du PHP aktualisieren oder diese Funktionen als PECL-Erweiterung nachinstallieren.


----------



## Marky-1 (17. April 2009)

Hi Gumbo,

danke für Deine Antwort.
Ich hab's jetzt so hinbekommen, dass ich es via Yast installiert (Update) habe.
Es ist jetzt geladen. 
Leider hat mir das bei meinem Problem mit einer bestimmten PHP-Software nicht direkt weitergeholfen, so wie ich es mir erhofft hatte. ;(

Gruß
Marky-1


----------

